# Mercury 2 stroke engine oil substitute



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

I am running twin Merc ocean pros, efi, 150hp. Has anyone tried to use a different oil than the Mercury brand. I have tried the Walmart substitute in other engines and do not see any difference in performance. 

If I change to synthetic 2 stroke oil, can you just mix into the oil tank without cleaning out the tank?


----------

